# Meet Chief!



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I got Chief about 6-7 months ago. He is a 3 year old German Shepherd. He was abused and neglected. The first year of his like was spent in a bathroom 24/7 after that year he was put in a crate. The people I got him from didn't want him anymore. I took him in and it has been hard training him and socializeing him, but he he doing great. We have had a few bad things happen he got attacked by a pitt/mastiff mix a few months ago and I am trying to resocialze him with dogs again he was doing amazing with them before the attack. He was agressive fearful of men when I first got him and pulled like crazy when I first got him. He is now not agressive towards men. He was skinny when I got him and his coat was discusting really rough, wirey, and when you petted him your hand felt gross. Now his coat is amazing. Here is a bunch of photos of him!

We went to the park today for some action shots.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I gave him a bath yesterday. Here are some photos after his grooming.














































Smokeying licking Chief


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Sitting at the top of the stairs until I say "Yes"









Licking Chiefs ear









Relaxing









Wanting to take bone on the walk









Cute photos



























Tired after a walk, but not tired enough


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He looks great. I really hate how some people can be so cruel to animals, so thank you for taking him in and taking care of him. He deserves another chance at a happy life.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

"The first year of his like was spent in a bathroom 24/7"
I, too, know a dog that was subjected to this, an absolutely wonderful dog. It's heartbreaking.
Unlike the one I knew, I'm so glad to hear this guy is getting a chance at a real life.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good looking Chief and so agile!!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Great pics! Glad he's in a better home! He's a good-looking dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very very handsome boy! I am happy you were able to take him and give him a wonderful new life!


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank You very much. Just thought I would post a Before and After picture of Chief. Here he is before I got him and then here he is 6-7 months after I have had him.


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

He's beautiful and he looks so happy with you.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank You. Here is a funny photo I took last night.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So very handsome!! Thank you for giving him a life he deserves! 

Any clues about what he's mixed with? I might be seeing some smooth collie.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

wow, very pretty dog. he looks great and he's obviously having lots of fun


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

He's PB. Thank You he was having a ton of fun!! He really enjoys being outside.


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm really glad you took him in and nursed him back to health both mentally and physically. Chief looks great now! Really handsome and seems very active.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a very handsome GSD!! That's great that you rescued him and the pictures are really cool especially him on the trail and the shots of him jumping. Your pictures of him jumping are so clear, every time I try that I get a blur. You have awesome timing!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

He looks so much better & is Handsome! Thank you for taking him in!<3

~Erica~


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for saving this dog and giving him a chance a life. Also, thank you for actually taking care of him and not just dumping him at a shelter because of his issues.

He is a gorgeous dog and I am sure he will continue to do amazing.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

He is improving everyday mentally and I have recently upped his food to get him to gain a littler more weight. His coat has done a 360 since I have had him. We have had our ups and down, but I wouldn't ever give up on him. I knew exactly what I was getting into when I got him from his old family, funny thing is they told me they wished they never gave him up when they saw him recently.He is my baby!

Picture I took a week ago he loves catching snow balls


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

he is sure blooming under your care!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome !!! Breathe the fresh air...


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

That's his main goal in life is to be outside when ever he can and boy does he soak is all in. The longer I have had him though, he has become much more cuddly and not so distant as he was when I first got him. He always lays next to where I sleep, he is a definite velcro boy, and he will lay with me on the couch and enjoy cuddles when I first got him he seemed to not understand what petting was.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Isn't it amazing what a difference Love and Patience makes!


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes it is beyond amazing how they change with something simple like love, attention, and a better diet.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

What a sweet and very touching story!

Look how absolutely _HAPPY_ he is now, what a difference! Good job to you for saving his live in more ways than one!!


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you very much! We both have worked hard have had ups and Downs. We are still having some hard times here and there, but over all we are great. He has come a long way. I have learned a lot from him how to be more patient and learn that not all dogs learn the same.


----------



## clarkj (Feb 22, 2013)

He's a real jumper!


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

He looks so happy! You did an amazing job with him. He's very handsome.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you so much!! Hes he loves jumping. I think hes part kangaroo


----------

